# I need your storage tips!



## Edelmc (Jun 8, 2011)

I have an ever growing make up collection and I need storage solutions. My problem is lack of space. I currently use a mac traincase and I have a couple of shelves too but my collection is getting bigger than the space I have. I know a lot of people recommend Ikea helmers ect but I just don't have the space. So do you have any tips for storage...like rotating your collection, keeping your everyday items near by and the rest packed away, using cutlery inserts for storing mac blushers ....


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 8, 2011)

I think that if you look through all the threads here, and here : http://www.specktra.net/forum/list/239/stash-stats-storage  you will find some good ideas. Also watching makeup collection/storage videos on YouTube have been very helpful to me.  You can also narrow it down to small storage spaces, or possibly college storage, etc. for people who have small space but very creative ideas.  The main thing is to decide how much you have, what you need, how often you use products and so forth.  I would do some studying to see what will work best for you and your own personal collection/storage space. Just remember to make it yours!


----------



## Nicala (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you considered getting one of those plastic carts with the wheels on them? Those save a good amount of space for me.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Have you considered getting one of those plastic carts with the wheels on them? Those save a good amount of space for me.



 	this was a lifesaver for me!


----------

